#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Hi, Please i need CGA G4.4 -2012 - Oxygen Pipeline and Piping Systems

## selmineos

Hi comunity, i need a big help, the  normatively or by regulation G4.4-2012 - for  Oxygen Pipeline and Piping Systems.


Thanks.See More: Hi, Please i need CGA G4.4 -2012 - Oxygen Pipeline and Piping Systems

----------


## oilmanAli

> Hi comunity, i need a big help, the  normatively or by regulation G4.4-2012 - for  Oxygen Pipeline and Piping Systems.
> Thanks.



 :Rugby:

----------


## micaziv

Thanks man, oilmanAli! :Moon:

----------


## selmagis

> 



Attachment not accessible.

----------


## selmagis

> 



???????

----------


## micaziv

Dear selmagis here is your CGA G4.4 -2012 - Oxygen Pipeline and Piping Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

Thanks. Why I couldn't access to attachment? Is it time limited?

----------


## selmineos

> Dear selmagis here is your CGA G4.4 -2012 - Oxygen Pipeline and Piping Systems
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very so much.

----------


## selmineos

> 



Thank you very so much

----------


## selmineos

> 



Thank you very so much

----------


## lodrapermana11korban

Terimakasih, sangat membantu

----------


## svchakra

Do anyone have the previous editions - 2003 and 1993 version of CGA G4.4. Kindly share.

----------


## lapahn

Does anyone have the 2020 edition? Thanks.

See More: Hi, Please i need CGA G4.4 -2012 - Oxygen Pipeline and Piping Systems

----------


## Abo Khaled

thanks 

Abo Khaled

----------

